# First Peptide Cycle LOG (GHRP-2 and Mod grf 1-29 (no DAC)



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Okay so tomorrow i will be starting the log since my peptides arrived today ordered them at 11 yesterday great shipping time from purepeptidesuk , i bought the U.S range they sell , just waiting for my syringes to arrive tomorrow hopefully .

I can post pictures of what they look like before reconstitution

Tomorrow before bed i will be assessing tolerance with just the ghrp-2 dosed 50% of saturation then if all goes well i will add the MOD grf at 50% saturation the next morning and keep building up till i reach the threshold (if anyone has a better idea or opinion it will be appreciated since this is my first cycle of peptides)

I am cutting until the 20th of September and will report what i notice .

DOSING Schedule:

Before bed 50% saturation of just ghrp-2

Morning 50% saturation of both peptides for fasted cardio

before bed again 50% of each

morning 50% saturation of both

post workout 50% saturation of both

bedtime 50% saturation of both

Morning saturation dose of each

post workout saturation dose of each

bed saturation dose of each

opinions on this or better method let me know

Any questions feel free to post them but please keep it on this topic don't want it to be spammed full of crap !


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

The syringes didnt arrive today which is frustrating so they better be here tomorrow then i will be starting tomorrow night before bed


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Syringes arrived and i have reconstituted the two vials so i loaded 1 syringe with 2 iu of ghrp-2 to assess tolerance , will i notice anything from that small ammount its alot less than i thought

The peptides i ordered dissolved clear and easy but a small speck that wont dissolve , going to use 40 mcg tonight so should i notice anything but i will let you know when i do


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

okay its been about 5 days ive been using peptides currently noticing its harder to wake up in the morning but i feel great when i get up also around 15 minuits after injection im starving especially since im on a cut


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Good stuff mate. have you noticed any water retention.?


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> Okay so tomorrow i will be starting the log since my peptides arrived today ordered them at 11 yesterday great shipping time from purepeptidesuk , i bought the U.S range they sell , just waiting for my syringes to arrive tomorrow hopefully .
> 
> I can post pictures of what they look like before reconstitution
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU GET ON WITH THIS??


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

besa said:


> Good stuff mate. have you noticed any water retention.?


not really since i was on low carbs and i would have said thats how


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

physique86 said:


> HOW DID YOU GET ON WITH THIS??


what do you mean ?


----------



## lexx (Oct 3, 2014)

My first time posting. I should probably introduce myself. Meh.

If you have some free time, could you share a bullet list of decisions and how you arrived to taking peps? I'm considering making the hump as it were, and just wanted to see how others "arrived" at the point of actually hitting the order button and injecting


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

lexx said:


> My first time posting. I should probably introduce myself. Meh.
> 
> If you have some free time, could you share a bullet list of decisions and how you arrived to taking peps? I'm considering making the hump as it were, and just wanted to see how others "arrived" at the point of actually hitting the order button and injecting


i came to the decision because i want to compete so i didnt want to take steroids and the other options you have are HGH, peptides and insulin so i cabt afford HGH , Im not ready for insulin since i could die and takes a bit more planning so i chose peptides so i could create a routine to follow and stick to it with timings and meals so that when i am ready for insulin i have a set routine

peptides help with sleep which i have alot of problems with.

they can be beneficial to training for fat loss and muscle gain which they dont mess the endocrine system in the body up at a young age

overall i take them because they are worth it to me to make as much progress as possible before my competition and for sleep benefits , also to seebif i am capable of sticking to a injection plan etc ..


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> what do you mean ?


what have been your resultsusing the peps.. Going tobe stareting them soon


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Following this as am interested myself! Surely at those doses Gh would almost certainly be cheaper?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

not noticing anything different other than my hunger increases alot after 10 minuits from injection , sleep is alot better all the others im going to need a few months which wont happen until i get a job so hopefully will get some money to get some more soon


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

@Pscarb i get really really hungry 10 minuits after injection and feel kinda weak is that a sign that it working well


----------

